# Can I add an "inferior" to my PB Ultra 13 ?



## abumuqaatil (Feb 23, 2012)

*Can I add an "inferior" sub to my PB Ultra 13 ?*

Hi all, i recently replaced my Energy ESW V10 subwoofer with the SVS PB Ultra 13. 
The SVS obviously being the superior sub.
However due to room constraints im sure Ihavent got it placed in the optimum area and this cant be helped. As a result im sitting in a bit of a null area.

Question is..although the Energy sub was a "decent" sub, it is still vastly inferior to the SVS. 

1. Can I pair up the Energy with the SVS to cancel out nulls ?

2. If yes... do they have to be the same distance apart ?

3. Will the Energy sub become a "bottleneck" for my SVS ?

Thanks and much appreciation for all your help guys.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

abumuqaatil said:


> Hi all, i recently replaced my Energy ESW V10 subwoofer with the SVS PB Ultra 13.
> The SVS obviously being the superior sub.
> However due to room constraints im sure Ihavent got it placed in the optimum area and this cant be helped. As a result im sitting in a bit of a null area.
> 
> ...


Depending upon which frequency the null is, and where you position the Energy sub, then you can affect the null. At the null frequency, the SVS sound is being eliminated by the room response and any sub that is located so as to provide the missing frequency will be superior to the SVS at that frequency and listening location.


----------



## abumuqaatil (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Mike.

There is a huge dip around the 53hz region and another just after 70hz. Thanks


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Would you just add a splitter or use the second sub channel out on AVR with the same x-over as the SVS? Or are there are things to consider?


----------



## abumuqaatil (Feb 23, 2012)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Would you just add a splitter or use the second sub channel out on AVR with the same x-over as the SVS? Or are there are things to consider?


Hi Eagles.

I have the Yamaha RX A1000 and although it says 7.2 channel and has 2 pre outs for 2 subs, Im pretty sure both the subs run of the one channel. I feel its just an internal Y splitter built into the Yamaha as I cannot calibrate the 2 sub levels and cross overs individually on the receiver.

I did test them both last night but could not notice any difference unfortunately. The energy sub as well as the SVS cross overs can both be tuned manually by disabling the AVRs crossover levels and enabling the crossovers on the back of the 2 subs.

However the sub level will remain monaural on the AVR (one channel)


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

So the room cancelled out the same two frequencies on the Energy sub as well?


----------

